# Tetra Water Wonders 1.5 Gallon



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you have owned this tank before. (I'll post a picture of it). I know it's 1.5 gallons, but I was wondering if it's a suitable and sturdy home for a betta fish as I am planning on getting a female.

how many of you own one of these tanks? Can you please post a picture of your tank so I can get an idea of how big it really is?

If you wouldn't recommend this tank, do you know any other tank that may be suitable? 

I was thinking of getting a critter ceeper, the medium or large one.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Get the three gallon kritter keeper, it is twice the size of that. 2.5 gallons is generally recommended as the minimum. 

Plus, Tetra products are not very good quality.


----------



## PatrickFish (Mar 24, 2010)

I had this tank for my male betta for a month. I liked the design of the light, and the little drawer underneath for supplies, but the filter was a real pain. Unless the water level was perfect, it would never work right for me. After a while, i got a deal on a 10 gallon for him, and now he is happy as can be. This aquarium is better suited for shrimp.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its actually a decent tank IMO and IME, I used it for months and months and it was fine. There was no need for the filter, so I left it out and the light was really only to see the fish.
A greaaattt QT tank now that I have a 5gal lol!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

If you are planning on getting a female, I would recommend a larger tank. Females (because they are not weighed down by fins like the males are) are very active fish. She will need some room to swim.

But, IMO, I do like this tank. And I normally kept the filter out as well.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I have this tank. I love it. A bit on the small side, but it works with good water changes. I too kept the filter out. I don't see a reason for a filter in anything less than 3 gallons. I love the design. Here's a pic of mine-









I would recommend it. It's not beautifully constructed, but it works. Its designed like tanks that are far more expensive.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to post a photo of mine from when it was up. It had Darcia in it.








It is actually a decent size and shape. It has enough room to fit a cave and some plants.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

As long as you do frequent water changes, I see nothing wrong with this tank.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> If you are planning on getting a female, I would recommend a larger tank. Females (because they are not weighed down by fins like the males are) are very active fish. She will need some room to swim.
> 
> But, IMO, I do like this tank. And I normally kept the filter out as well.


Wow I never thought of that.. but it is so true my females are a lot more active than my males, they can go really fast!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I had our Marco in that tank for well over a year with live plants, a little bridge and he was happy as can be. I did not use the filter because that tank required a more frequent water change but I did have a heater and it worked swell. I kept his pellets and the conditioner in the little storage. The light was useless for the plants but I had natural light and low light plants.


----------

